# Top Hive feeder inner cover placement?



## dave56301 (Aug 4, 2008)

I have used a few types of hive top feeders. A foam one from better bee and one simmilar to your description from mann lake. I have never used an inner cover when feeding. Haven't had too much trouble with burr comb, which i was pleasantly surprised about.


----------



## kopeck (May 26, 2007)

Is it a Miller type (plastic feeder that slides into a shallow super)?

If so you don't need the inner cover. Once you stop feeding and remove the feeder stick the inner cover back on.

K


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

I was using the hive top feeder from Betterbee, and put the inner cover over it.
That created a space between the barrier of the feeder and the cover, and a lot of bees were getting into the syrup and drowning. (Dumb newbee mistake). Leave it off until you take the feeder away.


----------



## beehive (Jan 3, 2009)

it is a plastic insert in the shallow super. the shallow super does not have the rabbited edges though so it cant be used as a shallow super. i will not use a inner cover with this top feeder then.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The main thing to watch is that you don't put a notched inner cover on top of a top feeder and end up with a lot of drowned bees that come in the top...

Don't ask me how I know...


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

You don't need the inner cover on top of the hive top feeder. Be sure that the outer cover fits snug around the perimeter of the feeder lest you'll create the same condition that Michael Bush describes. Like him, don't ask how I know!


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend using the plastic outer covers either. They have a notch formed in them on the underside. It's about 3/8 wide, 3/8 deep and about 1 1/2 inches long. I'm sure the manufacturer intended it to be an entrance to the hive.

The bees won't follow the manufacturer's instructions though, if you use that plastic lid on a hive top feeder. You'll end up with a lot of drowned bees.

Don't ask me how I know either.

If all you have is one of those plastic lids, use some tape to cover those entrance notches.


----------



## Dragonfly130 (Dec 12, 2008)

*i think i have to use it below the hive feeder as a top bee escape. is this true? *

No you probably don't want to use it below the feeder as I would think this would slow them down taking the syrup.

I do use an inner cover on top of mine as they are designed like a super and seal up fine but, as M.B. said if you have a dado cut in yours to provide an upper entrance you would not want to use it on the top or the bottom of the feeder.

Also if you haven't started using it yet put a bead of caulk around the edges of the screen and allow to air dry a couple of days.This will keep them from getting under the screen. If on already just be sure to keep syrup in both sides and the syrup will keep them from getting to the screen bottom.

.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I learned the hard way myself. Or maybe even harder because I was taping off the notch to keep them out. Bad me, don't even need the inner cover as there is no worry that they will glue down the outer cover without access to it. Some times I over think stuff.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Michael Bush said:


> Don't ask me how I know...


 Aww come on that must have been about 33,593 posts ago right :scratch:


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Well at least it's good to now he can make a mistake like the rest of us.!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Well at least it's good to now he can make a mistake like the rest of us.! 

I've had 37 years to make beekeeping mistakes in... I've made more than a few...


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Michael Bush said:


> I've had 37 years to make beekeeping mistakes in...


 Is that in bee years...? Oh ya, on innercover dont use with feeder


----------

